# Wie berechne ich die Quersumme



## BeachBoy (10. Oktober 2005)

Schreiben Sie eine Methode qsum(long x) zum Berechnen der Quersumme einer Zahl. Die Quersumme einer nichtnegativen ganzen Zahl x Element N ohne 0 ist definiert als die Summe der einzelnen Ziffern der Zahl. So ist für x=1243 die Quersumme 1+2+4+3=10.
Tipp: Verwenden Sie die Operatoren % und / um die einzelnen Ziffern der Zahl zu berechnen.

Bitte um eine Lösung, Danke!


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (10. Oktober 2005)

Der Sinn dieses Forums ist es nicht, fertige Lösungen zu präsentieren. Vielmehr soll hier bei konkreten Problemen/Fragen geholfen werden.
Es gibt hier wie in fast jedem anderen Forum eine Suchfunktion, die man in jedem Fall vor dem Erstellen eines neuen Themas konsultieren sollte. Bei Verwendung geeigneter Stichworte sollte sich eine Lösung deines Problems finden lassen.

Thema geschlossen.


----------

